# Dürfen die Passauer nicht mehr angeln?



## Chief Brolly

Wie der eine oder andere aus den Nachrichten schon erfahren hat, ist neben Hildburghausen Passau der Hotspot Nr. 2 mit einem Inzedenzwert von über 400
Die Bürger dürfen ihre Wohnung nur noch für den Arbeitsweg, , für Arztbesuche  und zum Einkaufen verlassen, heißt es. 

Angeln ist dann verboten? Es ging doch auch während des Lockdowns im Frühjahr! 

Wie gehen die Passauer Angler (wenn wir hier welche haben) mit den aktuellen Einschränkungen dort um? Geht ihr trotzdem angeln oder ist die Saison für euch zu Ende?


----------



## Lajos1

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Wie der eine oder andere aus den Nachrichten schon erfahren hat, ist neben Hildburghausen Passau der Hotspot Nr. 2 mit einem Inzedenzwert von über 400
> Die Bürger dürfen ihre Wohnung nur noch für den Arbeitsweg, , für Arztbesuche  und zum Einkaufen verlassen, heißt es.
> 
> Angeln ist dann verboten? Es ging doch auch während des Lockdowns im Frühjahr!
> 
> Wie gehen die Passauer Angler (wenn wir hier welche haben) mit den aktuellen Einschränkungen dort um? Geht ihr trotzdem angeln oder ist die Saison für euch zu Ende?


Hallo,

na ja, wenn da verordnet ist, dass man nur zur Arbeit, Arzt und Einkaufen aus dem Haus darf, dann ist mit Angeln erst mal Schluss.
Im Frühjahr war das Angeln in Bayern allein und nur in unmittelbarer Nähe zum Wohnort erlaubt (so vom 1. April bis 7. Mai), haben sich viele nicht dran gehalten, wie ich hinterher feststellen konnte. Ich aber schon und so blieben mir nur drei Gewässer und von meinen Forellen war ich erstmal abgeschnitten  .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> na ja, wenn da verordnet ist, dass man nur zur Arbeit, Arzt und Einkaufen aus dem Haus darf, dann ist mit Angeln erst mal Schluss.
> Im Frühjahr war das Angeln in Bayern allein und nur in unmittelbarer Nähe zum Wohnort erlaubt (so vom 1. April bis 7. Mai), haben sich viele nicht dran gehalten, wie ich hinterher feststellen konnte. Ich aber schon und so blieben mir nur drei Gewässer und von meinen Forellen war ich erstmal abgeschnitten  .
> 
> Petri Heil
> 
> Lajos


Der Homo niederbayerensis ist auch recht schwer zu kalkulieren ... besonders in Zeiten, wo es von der Früh zum Abend ganz anderes herum heissen kann.


----------



## Lajos1

Andal schrieb:


> Der Homo niederbayerensis ist auch recht schwer zu kalkulieren ... besonders in Zeiten, wo es von der Früh zum Abend ganz anderes herum heissen kann.


Hallo,

das stimmt schon, ich habe noch einen guten Bekannten (der andere ist kürzlich verstorben) im Passauer Umfeld, die sind schon mitunter etwas eigenartig. Aber trotzdem gute Kumpels.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Toni_1962

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Im Frühjahr war das Angeln in Bayern allein und nur in unmittelbarer Nähe zum Wohnort erlaubt (so vom 1. April bis 7. Mai), haben sich viele nicht dran gehalten, wie ich hinterher feststellen konnte. Ich aber schon und so blieben mir nur drei Gewässer und von meinen Forellen war ich erstmal abgeschnitten  .



Angeln war erlaubt, alleine oder zusammen mit Angehörigen des eigenen Haustandes, und es gab keine rechtlich festgelegte Regelung der Entfernung zum Gewääser. Aus diesen Gründen haben sich Angler, die zu entfernteren Gewässern gefahren sind, alleine oder aber mit Angehörigen des eigenen Haustandes, alles rechtlich richtig gemacht. Manchmal halten sich Fehlinformationen, Halbwissen und Gerüchte bis ins Unendliche. Woher kam das: Weil der Fischerei-Landesverband eine missversändlche Empfehlung zur Emtfernung herausgab  und zu spät nach entsprechenden Hinweisen entfernte.  Nebenbei : Das Innenminsiterium hat die Polizeidienststellen explizit angewiesen, dies so auch zu berücksichtigen.  Angeln war zur "Hege und Pflege" im Sinne des Gewässerschutzes und Tierschutzes erlaubt, dazu war es notwendig, zu seinen berechtigten Gewässern zu fahren, Entfernungsunabhängig.


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,

Sport und Bewegung an der frischen Luft ist m.W. erlaubt, allerdings nur alleine oder mit Angehörigen des eigenen Hausstandes oder mit einer weiteren Person.

Auch viele Schulklassen sollen weiterhin im Regelbetrieb unterrichtet werden, z.B. Klassen 1 - 6, die Abschlussklassen der Mittelschulen und weiterführenden Schulen und die Berufsschulen.

Die Gefahr einer Infektion beim Angeln mit Abstand  dürfte m.E. deutlich geringer sein, als in vollgestopften Klassenzimmern oder überfüllten Schulbussen.

Und da wir heute ja Iron-Maiden-Tag haben, das passende Zitat für Angler in Passau:

" I am a man who walks alone"


----------



## yukonjack

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Sport und Bewegung an der frischen Luft ist m.W. erlaubt, allerdings nur alleine oder mit Angehörigen des eigenen Hausstandes oder mit einer weiteren Person.
> 
> Auch viele Schulklassen sollen weiterhin im Regelbetrieb unterrichtet werden, z.B. Klassen 1 - 6, die Abschlussklassen der Mittelschulen und weiterführenden Schulen und die Berufsschulen.
> 
> Die Gefahr einer Infektion beim Angeln mit Abstand  dürfte m.E. deutlich geringer sein, als in vollgestopften Klassenzimmern oder überfüllten Schulbussen.


.....sagt der gesunde Menschenverstand. Aber was sagen die Politiker....


----------



## Thomas.

ist alles ganz kurz und schnell alles erklärt  









						Merkels Corona-Regeln für Chantals | Ist nur logisch, dass es für Chantals eigene Regeln gibt!   Täglich frisch geröstet #tfg #täglichfrischgeröstet #taeglichfrischgeroestet TVNOW | By MySpass.de | Facebook
					

96.388 views, 567 likes, 5 loves, 248 comments, 808 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from MySpass.de: Ist nur logisch, dass es für Chantals eigene Regeln gibt!   Täglich frisch geröstet #tfg...




					www.facebook.com


----------



## Chief Brolly

In Passau gibt es halt 3 Flüsse (heimatnah) zum Angeln und mit dem Hund muß schließlich auch, evtl.  mehrmals am Tag, Gassi gegangen werden! 
Von den Corona-Einschränkungen dort wird bestimmt nichts so heiß gegessen, wie es gekocht wird....


----------



## Lajos1

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Angeln war erlaubt, alleine oder zusammen mit Angehörigen des eigenen Haustandes, und es gab keine rechtlich festgelegte Regelung der Entfernung zum Gewääser. Aus diesen Gründen haben sich Angler, die zu entfernteren Gewässern gefahren sind, alleine oder aber mit Angehörigen des eigenen Haustandes, alles rechtlich richtig gemacht. Manchmal halten sich Fehlinformationen, Halbwissen und Gerüchte bis ins Unendliche. Woher kam das: Weil der Fischerei-Landesverband eine missversändlche Empfehlung zur Emtfernung herausgab  und zu spät nach entsprechenden Hinweisen entfernte.  Nebenbei : Das Innenminsiterium hat die Polizeidienststellen explizit angewiesen, dies so auch zu berücksichtigen.  Angeln war zur "Hege und Pflege" im Sinne des Gewässerschutzes und Tierschutzes erlaubt, dazu war es notwendig, zu seinen berechtigten Gewässern zu fahren, Entfernungsunabhängig.


Hallo,

eigener Hausstand ist klar. Aber die Vorgabe der Regierung war eben: "in unmittelbarer Entfernung zum Wohnort". Anfangs legte das der Landesfischereiverband etwas sehr locker in einer Empfehlung aus, welche aber innerhalb einer Woche dreimal berichtigt wurde da die dort merkten, dass ihre Empfehlungen, anfangs sogar mal  bis zu 50 Kilometer, sich doch nicht mit "in unmittelbarer Entfernung zum Wohnort" deckten. Und das Wort unmittelbar bedeutet in Bezug auf Entfernung eben: in keinem oder kaum einen räumlichen Abstand. Der normale Angler hat mit Hege und Pflege des Gewässers rechtlich nichts zu tun. Gewässerwarte oder auch Fischereiaufseher etc. durften selbstverständlich da weiter als "unmittelbare Nähe" fahren. Der reine Angler eben nicht.
Allerdings wurde das kaum kontrolliert.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> In Passau gibt es halt 3 Flüsse (heimatnah) zum Angeln und mit dem Hund muß schließlich auch, evtl.  mehrmals am Tag, Gassi gegangen werden!
> Von den Corona-Einschränkungen dort wird bestimmt nichts so heiß gegessen, wie es gekocht wird....


Hallo,

da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher, das das Ganze jetzt so lax abläuft, wie im Frühjahr.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Toni_1962

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> eigener Hausstand ist klar. Aber die Vorgabe der Regierung war eben: "in unmittelbarer Entfernung zum Wohnort". Anfangs legte das der Landesfischereiverband etwas sehr locker in einer Empfehlung aus, welche aber innerhalb einer Woche dreimal berichtigt wurde da die dort merkten, dass ihre Empfehlungen, anfangs sogar mal  bis zu 50 Kilometer, sich doch nicht mit "in unmittelbarer Entfernung zum Wohnort" deckten. Und das Wort unmittelbar bedeutet in Bezug auf Entfernung eben: in keinem oder kaum einen räumlichen Abstand. Der normale Angler hat mit Hege und Pflege des Gewässers rechtlich nichts zu tun. Gewässerwarte oder auch Fischereiaufseher etc. durften selbstverständlich da weiter als "unmittelbare Nähe" fahren. Der reine Angler eben nicht.
> Allerdings wurde das kaum kontrolliert.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Lajos



Deine Unwissenheit muss nicht belehrt werden, aber gefährde damit bitte nicht die Angler! Der Grund für Angeln war "Hege und Pflege", nicht Sport usw. wie fälschlicherweise angenommen. 
"Hege und Pflege" ermöglichte Angeln! Dafür haben Vereine und auch Verband gekämpft! Der Weg lief deswegen nicht über das Innenministerium, sondern über das Bayerische Staatsministeriumfür für Landschaften, Ernährung und Forsten (stmelf) ! Stmelf ermöglichte dann die Ausnahme für ANGLER.
Sollte jetzt in der Öffentlichkeit diese Rechtfertigung von Anglern selbt angezweifelt und genommen werden, wird es eben diese Ausnahmen nicht mehr für Angler geben! Wie dämlich kann man denn noch sein!!
Deine Unwissenheit in Ehren, mag diese dir bleiben, aber manchmal wäre es besser den Mund zu halten und nicht gefährden, was andere, auch für dich, erkämpfen!


----------



## Lajos1

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Deine Unwissenheit muss nicht belehrt werden, aber gefährde damit bitte nicht die Angler! Der Grund für Angeln war "Hege und Pflege", nicht Sport usw. wie fälschlicherweise angenommen.
> "Hege und Pflege" ermöglichte Angeln! Dafür haben Vereine und auch Verband gekämpft! Der Weg lief deswegen nicht über das Innenministerium, sondern über das Bayerische Staatsministeriumfür für Landschaften, Ernährung und Forsten (stmelf) ! Stmelf ermöglichte dann die Ausnahme für ANGLER.
> Sollte jetzt in der Öffentlichkeit diese Rechtfertigung von Anglern selbt angezweifelt und genommen werden, wird es eben diese Ausnahmen nicht mehr für Angler geben! Wie dämlich kann man denn noch sein!!
> Deine Unwissenheit in Ehren, mag diese dir bleiben, aber manchmal wäre es besser den Mund zu halten und nicht gefährden, was andere, auch für dich, erkämpfen!


Hallo, 

die Vorgabe, vom stmelf war damals klar: in unmittelbarer Nähe zum Wohnort. Da beisst die Maus keinen Faden ab. Ich gönne es ja denen, die sich nicht daran hielten und auch, dank laxer Kontrollen etc. nicht belangt wurden.
Zur Unwissenheit: mit der Hege hat der normale Lizenzangler rechtlich gesehen nichts zu tun. Diese obliegt dem Fischereirechtsinhaber, zumindest laut Fischereigesetz. Aus diesem Grund dürfen ja z.B. auch Funktionsträger Wege befahren, bei denen es heisst: Land- und forstwirtschaftlicher Verkehr frei. Ein normaler Angler darf dies nicht.
Zur Erklärung von unmittelbar nochmal: mein Nachbar, welcher mit mir einen gemeinsamen Zaun zwischen unseren Grundstücken hat, ist mein unmittelbarer Nachbar. Der, welcher 100 Meter weit wegwohnt, ist sehr wohl noch mein Nachbar, aber nicht mein unmittelbarer. 
Nun braucht man da nicht um 4/5 Kilometer rumdiskutieren. Aber die anfängliche Empfehlung von 50 Kilometern war sehr schnell von den entsprechenden Seiten wieder verschwunden. Kam höheren Orts dann doch jemand drauf, was unmittelbar eigentlich bedeutet.
Ich gefährde gar keine Angler, ich habe mich halt an die Vorgabe gehalten und andere eben nicht. Wer meinst Du wohl wer da recht hat, da ja nach kurzer Zeit die (falsche) 50 Kilometer Angabe verschwunden ist, ich oder Du. Ich kann Dirs sagen: ich .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,

ist müssig über Vergangenes zu diskutieren. Im Frühjahr kam es bei der Auslegung der Entfernung scheinbar auf die jeweilige Polizeistreife an.  Aber das ist längst vorbei.

in Passau gilt im Moment die Allgemeinverfügung der Stadt und dort wird Angeln m.W. nicht erwähnt.  Nur "Sport und Bewegung an der frischen Luft" .   Ob man nun beim Rathaus nachfragen sollte, ob da Angeln explizit eingeschlossen ist, kann man unterschiedlich sehen.  Der Schuss könnte auch nach hinten losgehen.

Wobei die Infektionsgefahr durch einen Angler, der alle Abstandsregeln einhält, sicherlich geringer sein wird, als durch Schulbetrieb in rappelvollen Klssenzimmern und überfüllten Schulbussen.

Aber wie Yukon-Jack schon sagte, es geht nicht unbedingt um Vernunft, sondern um politische Entscheidungen.


----------



## Toni_1962

unglaublich unbelehrbar ... undiplomatisch agierend ... gefährlich ... unglaublich ...

Wer die Vergangenheit nicht bewältigt, wird die Zukunft nicht gestalten können! Besonders nicht, wenn die ewig gestrigen aufschlagen, dem muss konsewuent widersprochen werden im Sinne der Zukunft!

Nur kurz noch angemerkt: in den Vereinen mit denen ich zu tun habe, wir haben außerhalb des Verbands eine Vernetzung regional mit bester Zusammenarbeit  und Partnerschaften geplant und aufgebaut, haben wir derzeit ein großes Problem:
Alte, verbohrte Mitglieder, die aus Halbwissen und besonders ohne konkreten Hintergrund in dieser Sache laut schwätzend Unruhe in die Vereine und Öffentlichkeit bringen und Vorstände sogar dazu gezwungen haben, Gewässer während der Ausgangsbeschränkung zu schließen, um Anfeindungen dieser gegenüber hobbyausübenden Mitgliedern, des Vorstandes und sogar Denunziantentum dieser zu verhindern und natürlich auch um eigene Nerven in ihrer Freizeit zu schonen.

Wenn diese alten Mitglieder nun wieder laut werden, nicht nur intern, sondern öffentlich bis in Gemeinde- , Stadt- und sogar Kreisräte hinein, und ihre persönliche angeleinschränkende Meinung einbringen, sehe ich für die Zukunft der Ausübung unserers Hobbys schwarz! Und die Zukunft wird weitere Ausgangsbeschränkungen in Bayerrn geben!
Heute tagt ab nachmittag der Kreisrat bei uns und überlegt Maßnahmen, was wäre wenn nun Inzidenz ü200.  Gott sei Dank haben wir einen besonders gestandenen Bürgermeister dabei, der leidenschaftlicher Angler ist und aktives Vereinsmitglied, und wiederum in seiner bayerischen Art alles für uns Angler regional erstreiten versucht.


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,


Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Mitglieder nun wieder laut werden, nicht nur intern, sondern öffentlich


Da bin ich ganz bei Dir.

Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und Lobbyarbeit ist Aufgabe der Verbände/Vereine und die informieren ihre Mitglieder entsprechend.
Wenn einzelne Angler da Behörden, Polizei etc. mit Anfrage  nerven, kann der Schuss schnell nach hinten losgehen.

Es gibt allerdings auch reichlich nichtorgansierte Angler, aber auch die sollten sich im Zweifel mit Anfragen lieber zurückhalten.
Die wird man aber deutlich schwieriger erreichen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Alte, verbohrte Mitglieder, die aus Halbwissen und besonders ohne konkreten Hintergrund in diesr Sache laut schwätzend Unruhe in die Vereine und Öffentlichkeit bringen und Vorstände sogar dazu gezwungen haben, Gewässer während der Ausgangsperre zu schließen, um Anfeindungen dieser gegenüber Mitgliedern, des Vorstandes und sogar Denunziantentum dieser zu verhindern und natürlich um eigene Nerven in ihrer Freizeit zu schonen.




Komische Leute habt ihr da.
Hier sind es die jungen, korrekten, "neunmalklugen" Obrigkeitshörigen, die alle verrückt machen.
Die Alten gehen einfach angeln und scheren sich nicht um Geschwätz und wissen meist nichtmal etwas von *neuen *Vorschriften.


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Komische Leute habt ihr da.


Die Menschen sind halt nicht überall gleich, auch wenn das in Statistiken gerne so angenommen wird.

Wünschenswert wäre es trotzdem, wenn sich die Leute im Vorfeld mal Gedanken machen würden, wie sich ihr Verhalten auswirken könnte und welche Folgen das für die Zukunft haben könnte.


----------



## Professor Tinca

fishhawk schrieb:


> Wünschenswert wäre es trotzdem, wenn sich die Leute im Vorfeld mal Gedanken machen würden, wie sich ihr Verhalten auswirken könnte und welche Folgen das für die Zukunft haben könnte.




Auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich bin mal nicht so.
Offtopic gelöscht.

Nun wieder zum Thema bitte.


----------



## Toni_1962

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Komische Leute habt ihr da.
> Hier sind es die jungen, korrekten, "neunmalklugen" Obrigkeitshörigen, die alle verrückt machen.
> Die Alten gehen einfach angeln und scheren sich nicht um Geschwätz und wissen meist nichtmal etwas von *neuen *Vorschriften.



Ich habe darauf eine sachliche Antwort geschrieben wie es bei uns in den Vereinen ist:
Wo ist die geblieben?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Die war OT und enthielt eine Beleidigung/Unterstellung an einen anderen User.
Deshalb gelöscht, so wie auch alle anderen OT Beiträge.
Schreib sie nochmal ohne Beleidigung/Unterstellung drin.
Dann ist es ok.


----------



## Chief Brolly

Ich habe den Vorteil, das ich zwischen 2 Hotspots wohne ( Nürnberg/Fürth und Neustadt/Aisch-Bad Windsheim, allerdings 'nur' mit einem I-Wert von knapp über 200.

Angeln darf ich in jedem Gewässer, egal ob Wöhrder See oder im Main-Donau-Kanal. 

In Passau beginnen ab heute die verschärften Maßnahmen und dauern erstmal eine Woche, bis der I-Wert auf 300 sinkt. 

Ob da ein Angler an einem der 3 Flüsse angelt, ist den Ordnungsbehörden egal, denke ich. Zudem ist dieser im Nebel oder bei Dunkelheit eh nicht zu sehen.... 

Ob in Passau die Polizei Autofahrer nun stärker/öfter kontrolliert, wegen wohin des Weges, weiß ich nicht. 
Jagdpächter dürfen ja auch ihrem Hobby nachgehen bzw. sie tun es einfach! Egal, ob angeln oder jagen, beides fällt unter "Nahrungserwerb" und darum gehts ja auch beim Lebensmitteleinkauf! 

Würde ich in Passau leben und Angeln, wäre ich jedenfalls dieses We am Wasser....


----------



## Lajos1

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> unglaublich unbelehrbar ... undiplomatisch agierend ... gefährlich ... unglaublich ...
> 
> Wer die Vergangenheit nicht bewältigt, wird die Zukunft nicht gestalten können! Besonders nicht, wenn die ewig gestrigen aufschlagen, dem muss konsewuent widersprochen werden im Sinne der Zukunft!
> 
> Nur kurz noch angemerkt: in den Vereinen mit denen ich zu tun habe, wir haben außerhalb des Verbands eine Vernetzung regional mit bester Zusammenarbeit  und Partnerschaften geplant und aufgebaut, haben wir derzeit ein großes Problem:
> Alte, verbohrte Mitglieder, die aus Halbwissen und besonders ohne konkreten Hintergrund in dieser Sache laut schwätzend Unruhe in die Vereine und Öffentlichkeit bringen und Vorstände sogar dazu gezwungen haben, Gewässer während der Ausgangsbeschränkung zu schließen, um Anfeindungen dieser gegenüber hobbyausübenden Mitgliedern, des Vorstandes und sogar Denunziantentum dieser zu verhindern und natürlich auch um eigene Nerven in ihrer Freizeit zu schonen.
> 
> Wenn diese alten Mitglieder nun wieder laut werden, nicht nur intern, sondern öffentlich bis in Gemeinde- , Stadt- und sogar Kreisräte hinein, und ihre persönliche angeleinschränkende Meinung einbringen, sehe ich für die Zukunft der Ausübung unserers Hobbys schwarz! Und die Zukunft wird weitere Ausgangsbeschränkungen in Bayerrn geben!
> Heute tagt ab nachmittag der Kreisrat bei uns und überlegt Maßnahmen, was wäre wenn nun Inzidenz ü200.  Gott sei Dank haben wir einen besonders gestandenen Bürgermeister dabei, der leidenschaftlicher Angler ist und aktives Vereinsmitglied, und wiederum in seiner bayerischen Art alles für uns Angler regional erstreiten versucht.


Hallo,

dann nochmal ganz kurz und jetzt etwas deutlicher, da Du hier persönlich wirst, sogar das zweite Mal heute, werde ich das auch, obwohl dies nicht meine Art ist, da derjenige welcher persönlich wird, nichts mehr zum Thema zu sagen hat. Habe ich nämlich früher mal gelernt. Aber: auf einen groben Klotz gehört ein grober Keil.
Du scheinst ein relativ kurzes Gedächtnis zu haben oder hast damals einiges nicht mitbekommen.
Die Beschränkungen galten vom 2. April bis etwa 7. Mai (kann auch der 6. oder 8. gewesen ein). *Danach erst *konnte man wieder uneingeschränkt angeln.
Mit der anfangs veröffentlichten 50 Kilometer Angabe merkte man allerdings sehr schnell, dass sich dies keinesfalls mit der Angabe "in unmittelbarer Entfernung" deckt. Weshalb diese Angabe nach ein paar Tagen auf allen entsprechenden Seiten verschwunden war. Warum wohl?
Nach so zwei/drei Wochen gab der Landesfischereiverband auf einer Seite den ergänzenden Hinweis, dass man nur in näherer Entfernung vom Wohnort angeln soll, um eben die momentane gute Regelung für die Angelei nicht zu gefährden, denn wenn da größere Strecken zurückgelegt würden, würde das den Sinn der Verordung zuwiderlaufen und dann die Gefahr bestünde, dass das Angeln erstmal ganz untersagt wird. Schon vergessen? Oder warum glaubst Du, dass ich mir das Angeln an unseren, leider etwas weiter entfernten, Forellengewässer versagt habe, obwohl da erst die Schonzeit bei uns zu Ende ging und ich eben hauptsächlich das Fliegenfischen auf Salmoniden ausübe. Bestimmt nicht, weil ich nicht lesen kann und auch nicht weil ich die Bedeutung der Angabe "unmittelbare Entfernung" nicht weiss.
Andere habe da offensichtlich Probleme.
Du hast kein Halbwissen, Du weißt offensichtlich gar nichts mehr vom April. Man kann sich auch die Welt nicht machen, wie sie einem gefällt, sondern sollte sich schon an die erlassenen Verordnungen halten.
Ganz einfach mal zugeben, dass man auf dem falschen Dampfer war. Ist das gar so schwer?
Und damit bin ich raus hier.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,


Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Würde ich in Passau leben und Angeln, wäre ich jedenfalls dieses We am Wasser....



Das werden die Passauer Angler schon selber wissen, was momentan angebracht ist, Da brauchen sie sicher keine Ratschläge von außen. 

Ob und ggf. welche Einschränkungen es bayernweit für Angler geben wird, hängt von der Entwicklung der Pandemie ab.



Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Neustadt/Aisch-Bad Windsheim


Da sieht man wie schnell sich die Lage ändern kann.  Dort hatte man lange Zeit die niedrigsten Kennzahlen in ganz MFr.


----------

